# The Old German Shepherd and the Rabbit



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

The Old German Shepherd and the Rabbit

One day an old German Shepherd takes off chasing rabbits and soon discovers he is lost. After wandering around for a bit he sees a panther heading toward him with the intention of having lunch.

The old German Shepherd thinks, "Oh, oh! I'm in deep doo-doo now!" Noticing some bones on the ground close by, he immediately settles down to chew on the bones with his back to the approaching cat. Just as the panther is about to leap, the old German Shepherd exclaims loudly, "Boy, that was one delicious panther! I wonder, if there are any more around here?"

Hearing this, the young panther halts his attack in mid-strike, a look of terror comes over him and he slinks away into the trees. "Whew!," says the panther, "That was close! That old German Shepherd nearly had me!"

Meanwhile, a squirrel who had been watching the whole scene from a nearby tree, figures he can put this knowledge to good use and trade it for protection from the panther. So, off he goes. The squirrel soon catches up with the panther, spills the beans and strikes a deal for himself with the panther.

The young panther is furious at being made a fool of and says, "Here, squirrel, hop on my back and see what's going to happen to that conniving canine!"

Now, the old German Shepherd sees the panther coming with the squirrel on his back and thinks, "What am I going to do now?," but instead of running, the dog sits down with his back to his attackers, pretending he hasn't seen them yet, and just when they get close enough to hear, the old German Shepherd says..."Where's that squirrel? I sent him off an hour ago to bring me another panther!"

Moral of this story...
Don't mess with the old dogs... Age and skill will always overcome youth and treachery!


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

hahahaha! Wonderful! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:rofl: good one!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

That was good!!! Love stories like that!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:rofl: Love it!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Very entertaining! :laugh:


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Wise dog!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Just read that in Reader's Digest. Made me chuckle too


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Just read that in Reader's Digest. Made me chuckle too


Thanks. I had no idea where that was from. Someone emailed it to me.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Mister C said:


> Thanks. I had no idea where that was from. Someone emailed it to me.


In today's world it's probably floating around everywhere  It's a fun story though. That squirrel got off lucky!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Only a GSD could think his way out of that one.


----------

